# Tank suddenly got way too cloudy?



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

My tank has always been clear, well I bought 4 pieces of anubais, did a tank change and added them, all of a sudden my tank became super foggy to the point that 4 days later I did another 10% change to try and fix it to no avail. It is SLIGHTLY green ish so maybe its greenwater? I leave my plant light on 15 hours a day BUT its less than 1 watt per gallon so I didn't think it would matter? And the tanks cloudyness is mostly white, I'm getting a new filter pad tonight to see if maybe the carbon ran out after 1 month of use.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You should be doing more than 10% water changes. And dip a white towel in the water, if it comes out green you have green water. If it's green water, I would suggest getting a UV sterilizer, like the Green Killing Machine from PetsMart.

Also, when you planted the anubias, did you remove the rock wool around the roots? That stuff is basically fertilizer-saturated fiberglass, and can wreak havoc in a tank.


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Gizmo said:


> You should be doing more than 10% water changes. And dip a white towel in the water, if it comes out green you have green water. If it's green water, I would suggest getting a UV sterilizer, like the Green Killing Machine from PetsMart.
> 
> Also, when you planted the anubias, did you remove the rock wool around the roots? That stuff is basically fertilizer-saturated fiberglass, and can wreak havoc in a tank.


The normal change on my tank is 20% weekly I just did the 10% because it was so close to my usual change, and the anubais just included the plants, nothing else


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello Fist...

Small water changes are ineffective. Work up to the point you're removing and replacing half or more. When you get out the water change equipment, then make it worth the effort and change out a lot of water. If your filter system can use it, add a padded poly fiber. Acurel and HBH have a good product that will attract and hold the small particles that cause the hazy look to the water.

B


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet there's the tank in all its cloudy glory


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

A 75% water change, then maybe another 75% water change the next day would help I think.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

looks like an algae bloom to me. Do a 75% water change, wrap a dark blanket/sheet around the tank and cut all lights and feeding for about 3 days, unwrap, change 50% and should be cleared up. Reduce lights in the future to avoid algae blooms.


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Okay, is there a reason it happened when u added more plants? My tank was fine, even with the ton of light I was giving it and then all of a sudden it went ballistic, but wont cutting the light out kill all my plants?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't know why it did that when you put in the plants but I can sure take a guess. I'm gonna guess that the tank that held those plants that you bought had the algae.
Nah, it won't kill them. At least for 3 days it won't. If you did it for a month then they would die. They will slow in growth but not die.


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Okay, I can't stop feeding or wrap with a blanket because of my preggo platys in there I want to be able to save fry and a hungry mom isn't going to help that, so I'm thinking shutting the lights off for from now until Saturday, doing a tank clean at about 12:30 and relighting after? Or do I have to do a cleaning before? I don't want to stress my fish out after having two 20% changes in the last week...


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Not much will hinder a platy from reproducing. But cutting lights will certainly help. Feed only what you have to, the more waste the more the algae will be able to feed off of. And I also doubt the plants brought in the algae since its freefloating green algae, prob just coincidence.


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Okay, can I still run my moonlights at night?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I would cut out as much light as possible. Idk if the moonlights would hurt or hinder progress at all personally but why chance giving the algae anything to photosynthesize.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cut all lights. No moon lights, and I wouldnt feed either. It is possible you are over feeding and the algae was very happy with the conditions and took off.


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

I don't overfeed, true sometimes I feed 3 times a day but I add one pellet per fish and they all get eaten


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Whats your photo period?


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

majerah1 said:


> Whats your photo period?


Unfortunately about 15 hours, I leave for school and turn the light on, and switch to moonlights after bed, BUT its less than 1 watt per gallon


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LEDs don't go by the WPG rule, whats the exact brand of the light fixture, and size, and size of the aquarium. Have you thought of a timer?


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

majerah1 said:


> LEDs don't go by the WPG rule, whats the exact brand of the light fixture, and size, and size of the aquarium. Have you thought of a timer?


Well its a finnex planted plus so its a plant light, and my 20g is 24 inches long and so is the light


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

And I want a timer its just I am so broke it hurts...


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

FistSlaminElite said:


> My tank has always been clear, well I bought 4 pieces of anubais, did a tank change and added them, all of a sudden my tank became super foggy to the point that 4 days later I did another 10% change to try and fix it to no avail. It is SLIGHTLY green ish so maybe its greenwater? I leave my plant light on 15 hours a day BUT its less than 1 watt per gallon so I didn't think it would matter? And the tanks cloudyness is mostly white, I'm getting a new filter pad tonight to see if maybe the carbon ran out after 1 month of use.


Okay, first, you do need to do bigger water changes, because 10%-20% water changes are not going to do anything to your tank, or even keep your levels normal. I have a 5.5 gallon tank, I change 50% of the water each week, that keeps my levels normal. Second, Did you rinse the plant before putting it in the tank? That could be why your tank water is green and cloudy. Also is the tank cycled? Third, the other reason for the cloudiness is bacteria bloom. Water changes can help with the bacteria bloom. Do you use any chemicals, besides dechlorinater? Also what dechlorinater do you use?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The water is green so it is an algae bloom, not bacterial. 

You can get a timer about anywhere, doesnt have to necessarily be for aquariums. Just a simple timer would work for the time being. You can find them as cheap as $5.00 at Walmart. 

That light being for planted tanks, plus the duration of it, added to the few plants you have gave perfect conditions for algae. Do the blackout as Summer had said, and then work on lowering the lighting period to 8 hours a day. From there, yo can slowly increase by 30 minutes until you find the perfect balance for the plants to out compete the algae.


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Okay, I'm keeping my lights off till Saturday and then doing a HUGE water change, if 8 hours a day is recommended I can just turn it on at 2:30 when I get home and off at 10:30 when I sleep


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

Majerah1: Read this thread again. OP said it is green AND cloudy. Also reread my reply as I have asked if the OP has rinsed the plant before putting it in the tank, that could cause the water to turn green if OP hasn't.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

The photo says a million things, it is not a bacteria bloom it is most definately an algae bloom.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

and i thought the finnex planted + had a timer built right into it ?? Couldnt you just set it for shorter "days"


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

Okay, it is a bacterial algae bloom. Turning your lights off will help kill the algae as well as water changes. It is not just an algae problem, if it was you could get some algae eating fish and that would solve the problem.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Blue Moon said:


> Majerah1: Read this thread again. OP said it is green AND cloudy. Also reread my reply as I have asked if the OP has rinsed the plant before putting it in the tank, that could cause the water to turn green if OP hasn't.


Green and cloudy ( as in the pic,) is still an algae bloom. I have never had any plants cause green water before. What does cause it is too many nutrients, too much light and not enough plants to compensate.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Agreed. The new plants had nothing to do with it at all. In fact, adding more plants can help cut down because there is a surplus of nutrients plus too much light causing the algae


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Okay and there's two planted plus models, the one with a timer was too expensive


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

gotcha. well if it helps at all i found timers at walmart for about 5 bucks a piece


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

The ones I got were very similar to this one http://www.amazon.com/15076-24-Hour...8&qid=1446750069&sr=8-6&keywords=timer+outlet


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

I'll try to pick that up soon, but I just spent my only money on more filter pads


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Can somone link that picture?


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

If it's green water. 

Green water - The Free Freshwater and Saltwater Aquarium Encyclopedia Anyone Can Edit - The Aquarium Wiki

Kinda what's already been mentioned.

I'm going to make green water here soon.


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Its algae, I threw a black blanket on the tank and will check on it later...im just super worried about my plants, especially my swords


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Swords will endure, they are very hardy.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Your plants will be fine for a few days, promise.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Almost all plants can handle a black out for a few days. A week+ is where I think a few plants may begin to be hurt by it.


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Okay, to be safe about it I took a "sample population" of my floating plants and put them in my fry tank


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Nothing wrong with being on the safe side.


----------



## clumsycarp (Jul 28, 2015)

OMG ! i cannot believe some of the things i have read in this thread.green water is a bacterial bloom ?green is algae and has nothing to do with bacterial blooms.and algae eating fish do not eat green water algae blooms.holy smokes , where does this craziness come from?quick somebody run and check wikipedia.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

clumsycarp: reread my xxxx comment again. I did not say that green water was a bacterial bloom. I also did not say that algae eating fish eat green water. You obviously need glasses or new glasses, or you need to learn how to freaking read. I am sorry for being harsh, but when someone posts that I said something I didn't say, I get really upset.


----------



## clumsycarp (Jul 28, 2015)

you said this..





Blue Moon said:


> Okay, first, you do need to do bigger water changes, because 10%-20% water changes are not going to do anything to your tank, or even keep your levels normal. I have a 5.5 gallon tank, I change 50% of the water each week, that keeps my levels normal. Second, Did you rinse the plant before putting it in the tank? That could be why your tank water is green and cloudy. Also is the tank cycled? Third, the other reason for the cloudiness is bacteria bloom. Water changes can help with the bacteria bloom. Do you use any chemicals, besides dechlorinater? Also what dechlorinater do you use?


----------



## clumsycarp (Jul 28, 2015)

and this...





Blue Moon said:


> Majerah1: Read this thread again. OP said it is green AND cloudy. Also reread my reply as I have asked if the OP has rinsed the plant before putting it in the tank, that could cause the water to turn green if OP hasn't.


----------



## clumsycarp (Jul 28, 2015)

and this





Blue Moon said:


> Okay, it is a bacterial algae bloom. Turning your lights off will help kill the algae as well as water changes. It is not just an algae problem, if it was you could get some algae eating fish and that would solve the problem.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

But I didn't say what you said:




clumsycarp said:


> OMG ! i cannot believe some of the things i have read in this thread.green water is a bacterial bloom ?green is algae and has nothing to do with bacterial blooms.and algae eating fish do not eat green water algae blooms.holy smokes , where does this craziness come from?quick somebody run and check wikipedia.


----------



## clumsycarp (Jul 28, 2015)

now ; what was it you weren't saying ?


----------



## clumsycarp (Jul 28, 2015)

i cleand my glasses even though they are new.and i actually did make it past 4th grade.i can read just fine.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

Didn't say what you posted I said. Cloudy water is from a bacterial bloom. And yes there is such a thing as a bacterial algae bloom. If it was just algae on things, yes, there are algae eating fish that will eat algae.


----------



## clumsycarp (Jul 28, 2015)

do you have any special need to swear ? there are youngsters that come here.





Blue Moon said:


> clumsycarp: reread my comment again. I did not say that green water was a bacterial bloom. I also did not say that algae eating fish eat green water. You obviously need glasses or new glasses, or you need to learn how to freaking read. I am sorry for being harsh, but when someone posts that I said something I didn't say, I get really upset.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh I know there are youngsters here. I did not swear too badly as you claim I did.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Stop, now! Blue moon, your comments are uncalled for!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

For the sake of the original poster...
1. Green water is from algae caused by an over abundance of light and/or nutrients
2. Green water and algae in general have nothing to do with bacteria of any type. They are single celled plant like organisms that occur when conditions allow, and exist in most tanks to some degree. 
3. Algae eating fish will NOT eat algae out of the water. Some filter feeders will, but could never tackle a problem this large and adding more stock to the tank would only encourage the problem, not solve it. 

For the benefit of anyone reading this in the future with the same problem-- bacteria will cause a hazy cloudy look. This often happens when a new cycle, or mini cycle is occurring and will go away as the biological filter catches up. Green water is full of algae, and will only clear when the conditions meet a balance again. Always reduce light and nutrients and then slowly build it back up to find the right threshold for your tank, as every one has different variables within their systems. This is something most experienced aquarists have dealt with once, twice, or a hundred times in their tanks, and neither the cause or the solution have or will change.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Blue Moon said:


> Oh I know there are youngsters here. I did not swear too badly as you claim I did.


We try to take pride in keeping this forum free of anything that might offend people including cursing. While what you said is not "that bad", to you it may be very offensive to others. Always try to keep in mind different upbringings and cultures when in a public forum.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Site won't let me thank you Majerah1, so thank you for your last post.


----------



## clumsycarp (Jul 28, 2015)

as for me , i make it a point to not swear online at all.and i do not use substitute swearwords either.youngsters do not need to hear it ; not to mention those that are deeply religious and do not swear either.
when we put things out there on the internet , we should expect to be called on if we err.nothing wrong with that.and no need to react in negative ways.
we are here to learn and to share our experiences and knowledge.not really so difficult to do in a civil manner.
 thanks for the excellent post Summer ; it was right on the money


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

1 That is not a very bad word. If they don't like it then they can easily not read it.
2 Marsha didn't start the fight, she just finished it.
3 Why did yall just start yelling at her right here? Why not do it in pm's?
4 I think it would be better to delete post #42 and on, if they are left, then they will turn away new members.
5 I am not siding with anyone here. I am just stating what I see.
6 I am not trying to be rude.
7 I might delete this post later on. Just saying.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

Why thank you big b. I agree with you on what you said. I didn't start the fight, but I did finish it. If you guys keep jumping on me for defending myself on this forum, I will leave and not come back. You guys need to go after the one who starts the fights, not go after who finishes them. It makes you look bad as a forum, because it makes you look like you side with the person who starts the fight.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm sorry, I don't see it as anyone starting the fight. Carp quoted a post and you denied making it. In any regard, put a fork in it I think this thread is done.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

Clumsycarp stated something I did not say, read my posts again and clumsycarp's and you will actually see that what I am saying is true.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

BOTH of yall just be QUIET. We have hijacked this poor fellows thread can't we just leave it be?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm not going to keep beating a dead horse here. and Brian do not tell me to be quiet?! How disrespectful.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't care. I am tired of this fighting. This forum is just now getting better and I will not let anyone make it get worse.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Alright, Thread closed. Carp did nothing wrong, he DIRECTLY quoted Blue moon, and the same posts that bev and I both read, and corrected several times over the course of the thread, So either what she meant to say and what she said are two different thigs or not, I dont know. Whatever. Take something from the experience and learn from it.


----------

